# SWAMPBUCK10PT



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Skip called yesterday and left a message saying he’d made it to California His sister is doing well given the circumstances.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update Don.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

good deal. thanks don.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you don


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Excellent

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's good news, YD. Wishing him a safe return, as well.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The plan is supposed to bring him through Phoenix. I'm hoping he'll stop in so we can chat and have a meal. He said he was bringing a rifle but is certainly welcome to use one of mine. It would help to bolster my need for more of them.(this is what I tell the wife) You never know when someone or group will drop by and need to use one.

How does that sound ? Do you think she'll buy it ?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Somehow i don't think that's gonna wash.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Sounds like a good plan to me don 
I think skip was going to bring his 17hmr as you're coyotes and about the size of our fox and if needed Skip's great at wrestling with a a large yooper coyote if you do need to lone him a gun make it a bolt or bring extra ammunition


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> The plan is supposed to bring him through Phoenix. I'm hoping he'll stop in so we can chat and have a meal. He said he was bringing a rifle but is certainly welcome to use one of mine. It would help to bolster my need for more of them.(this is what I tell the wife) You never know when someone or group will drop by and need to use one.
> 
> How does that sound ? Do you think she'll buy it ?


 I'm hoping she'll buy it and then Cindy can read the post.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

pokeyjeeper said:


> Sounds like a good plan to me don
> I think skip was going to bring his 17hmr as you're coyotes and about the size of our fox and if needed Skip's great at wrestling with a a large yooper coyote if you do need to lone him a gun make it a bolt or bring extra ammunition


Anything he shoots I'm gonna shoot again. He can thank me later.


----------

